# Deck fascia along uneven ground



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Built a deck last year and put on some 12" fascia board to cover up the 2x10 rim joists. 

I wanted to try and create a 'box' around the deck basically bringing the fascia board close to the ground and maybe fill in some rock to hide any small gaps. The front of the deck measures 30' across. On the one side of the deck, it measures about 12" from the existing fascia to the ground. As you follow the deck across to the other side, the ground slopes more leaving about 16" from the existing fascia to the ground.

If I just add another 12" fascia all the way across then I will be even with the ground on one side but about 4" above ithe ground by the time I get to the other side.

What's the solution here? Will it look acceptable like that or do I need to figure out some way to taper cut the fascia board to follow the ground?

Thanks.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why?
That deck needs air flow under it or it's going to rot.
Got a picture?


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, no pic......wanted to do something other than lattice to cover the treated lumber and posts under the deck. 

Saw some pics of the fascia board down to the ground and thought it looked nice. But I never thought about air flow under the deck.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Cabots solid black stain on post I'm trying to hide and it tricks the eye.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

So even with an inch or so gap between the fascia and the ground and with the 1/8" spacing between the deck boards, that still wouldn't be enough air flow? The deck would still possibly rot prematurely?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Goldglv the fascia and Lattice is not just there for air. It is there to keep critters, dogs & cats from getting under it.

I know of no one that has a perfectly level yard. Just stick with what you have, but you still need at least 4" between the ground and bottom edge of the fascia. Personally I would put lattice on first, stained like Joe stated, then cover over with the Fascia for keeping it clean. Forget about the uneven ground, other than making sure that the Lattice meets a rock bed.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

So it would look ok to have a higher rock bed on one side than the other?

And just build the frame for the lattice/fascia 4" up from the ground having the frame level across? Meaning 4" from the ground at the lowest point and then as I get to the other end, the frame will be about 8" from the ground?

Or should I somehow taper the frame so I have it 4" from the ground all the way across?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No one would even care anything about how it looks along the ground. Just finish it and move on to the next project, than over thinking this one.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You still need the proper drainage, I wouldn't mess with the ground slope unless it needs to be done for drainage.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry....I didn't mean I was going to try and alter the slope of the yard, was wondering if I should slope the fascia board or lattice to match the slope of the yard. Meaning having an even 4" gap all the way across between fascia and ground?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If your talking deck skirt, it follows the ground.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dec...X&ved=0CCcQsARqFQoTCM6qtIef3sYCFdQSkgod6msD3g


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Would privacy lattice under the deck provide enough ventilation?


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

I just finished my deck and used redwood fencing to finish the skirting. Ran a 2x4 along the bottom of the posts leaving a 2" gap at the ground then ran the redwood down within 1/2" to help keep animals out. Each board is 5-1/2" wide so it was easy to follow the ground slope.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

where I live the groundhogs would be very excited you just created a "hotel" for them. you think a little small gap keeps rodents out? they just dig back the dirt.

Open bottom deck keeps them out they have no cover/shelter.. create a dark space for them and they move in..

beautiful wood on that deck though.. how did you fasten the 2X4 horizontal rail to each post? it looks like its fastened in the center of the post and not across the outside or inside.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

windowguy said:


> where I live the groundhogs would be very excited you just created a "hotel" for them. you think a little small gap keeps rodents out? they just dig back the dirt.
> 
> Open bottom deck keeps them out they have no cover/shelter.. create a dark space for them and they move in..
> 
> beautiful wood on that deck though.. how did you fasten the 2X4 horizontal rail to each post? it looks like its fastened in the center of the post and not across the outside or inside.


Rabbits around here tend to live under decks along with wild cats. If I see any digging then I turn into Elmer Fudd. 

The railing is attached to the posts on the back side with an L bracket then I wraped the posts with redwood fencing which covers up most of the bracket.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

so I think I got it.. the actual 2X4 is fastened to the post on one side.. there is the bracket for extra support. Its the "wrapping" that makes it look like the 2X4 is in the "middle" of the post do I have that right?

because if it was just a bracket, my experience (lack of) would have those rails wobbling and flopping around.. not snug tight solid...

so there is actual screws fastening the horizontal 2X4 to a side of the post. right?


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

windowguy said:


> so I think I got it.. the actual 2X4 is fastened to the post on one side.. there is the bracket for extra support. Its the "wrapping" that makes it look like the 2X4 is in the "middle" of the post do I have that right?
> 
> because if it was just a bracket, my experience (lack of) would have those rails wobbling and flopping around.. not snug tight solid...
> 
> so there is actual screws fastening the horizontal 2X4 to a side of the post. right?


2x4s run from post to post and are held just with the brackets and deck screws. No wobbling at all.


----------



## MikelH (Apr 20, 2015)

Great information sharing here.


----------

